# Question re hymn, "Sinners Jesus will receive"



## Jerusalem Blade (Jul 22, 2016)

My question concerns the sixth stanza, where it is said, "Now my heart condemns me not, / Pure before the Law I stand". I take that to mean that in Christ, robed in His righteousness, we are pure before the Law. Is that clear, and sound?
Sinners Jesus will receive—
Say this word of grace to all
Who the heavenly pathway leave.
All who linger, all who fall!—
This can bring them back again,
Christ receiveth sinful men.

Shepherds seek their wandering sheep
O’er the mountains bleak and cold—
Jesus such a watch doth keep
O’er the lost ones of His fold—
Seeking them o’er moor and fen;
Christ receiveth sinful men.

Come, and He will give you rest;
Sorrow stricken, sin defiled—
He can make the sinfullest
God the Father’s blessed child;
Trust Him, for His word is plain,
Christ receiveth sinful men.

Sick, and sorrowful, and blind,
I with all my sins draw nigh;
O my Saviour, Thou canst find
Help for sinners such as I.
Speak that word of love again,
Christ receiveth sinful men.

Yea, my soul is comforted.
For Thy Blood hath washed away
All my sins though crimson red,
And I stand in white array—
Purged from every spot and stain—
Christ receiveth sinful men.

Now my heart condemns me not,
Pure before the Law I stand;
He who cleansed me from all spot
Satisfied its last demand;
Who shall dare accuse me then?
Christ receiveth sinful men.

Christ receiveth sinful men—
Even me with all my sin;
Openeth to me Heaven again,
With Him I may enter in.
Death hath no more sting nor pain,
Christ receiveth sinful men.​
(This is the score for the hymn: View attachment Sinners Jesus will receive score.pdf)


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi Steve,

I've always understood him to be speaking from the assurance of grace and all the promises of God there.


----------



## Jack K (Jul 22, 2016)

In this usage, the Law is that which, along with our conscience ("heart" in this hymn), would condemn us. But in Christ we are not condemned. In Christ we can stand as an accused man in the dock, facing the law, and be declared "not guilty" ("pure" in this hymn).

That's how I read it. What exactly is your concern?


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks, Reagan and Jack. Jack, this is one of the hymns I've chosen for the day I'll be preaching—and I'm just super-careful that they be unimpeachably sound in their theology. The stanza in question is a new one to me, and I haven't had time to think it over much. I appreciate the takes of both of you.


----------



## timfost (Jul 22, 2016)

Perhaps this will help:

_Now my heart condemns me not,_ (*1 John 3:20-21* "For if our heart condemns us, God is greater than our heart, and knows all things. Beloved, if our heart does not condemn us, we have confidence toward God.")

_Pure before the Law I stand;_ (*Col. 1:22* "...in the body of His flesh through death, to present you holy, and blameless, and above reproach in His sight...")

_He who cleansed me from all spot_ (*Psalm 51:7* "Purge me with hyssop, and I shall be clean; Wash me, and I shall be whiter than snow.")

_Satisfied its last demand;_ (*1 John 2:2* "And He Himself is the propitiation for our sins, and not for ours only but also for the whole world." Also Heidelberg 1.)

_Who shall dare accuse me then?_ (*Rom. 8:33* "Who shall bring a charge against God’s elect? It is God who justifies.")

_Christ receiveth sinful men._ (*1 Tim. 1:15* "This is a faithful saying and worthy of all acceptance, that Christ Jesus came into the world to save sinners, of whom I am chief.")


----------



## MW (Jul 22, 2016)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Is that clear, and sound?



The concepts in themselves are beautifully expressed, but there are problems with isolating justification from sanctification and focussing on it as if it is a stand-alone benefit. The boldest expressions of justifying faith in Scripture are accompanied by sanctifying grace. Romans 8, no condemnation ... who walk not after the flesh but after the Spirit. Phil. 3, not having mine own righteousness ... I press toward the mark. John 8, Neither do I condemn thee: go, and sin no more. The two are distinct benefits, but never separate.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks, Matthew. I will be preaching before this hymn is sung, and will make sure that is understood.


----------

